# Long Case Clock Project



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello,

I am an occasional tinkerer and recently came across a very beaten up long case clock. Money changed hands and I have enjoyed a few evenings mending the case (which was in several pieces) and stripping, cleaning and reassembling the movement.

I now need some parts though, a crutch, a pendulum rod, and a suspension spring. I have the pendulum weight.

Does anybody have any suggestions about sourcing these parts? I'll try to upload or link some photographs as soon as I figure out how to do it.

Thanks in advance,

Allen


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try Cousins UK

Mike


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Not sure if this will work

https://www.btcloud....bf-f34e67d657f4

https://www.btcloud....3f-d1bd3be121e2

https://www.btcloud....fd-92a37d618ba7

I can find blank crutches and pendulum rods and springs on line but how do I know the size I need? Or in fact how critical is the length (no smutty comments please).


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have a look at this very old thread that I posted a few yeas ago....and yes ...all the parts were sourced from either Cousins, or Meadows and Passmore...M & P tend to deal more with clock stuff.


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Roger,

That is a fine piece of work and a great thread. I would be happy just to get my clock going but I might now be inspired to set my sights a bit higher.


----------



## allenforster (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I sent some photographs to M&P and they got straight back to me with a list showing what I needed to order. Thanks for the tip Roger and thanks M&P for a great service. I'll let you all know when it's finished.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

allenforster said:


> Well I sent some photographs to M&P and they got straight back to me with a list showing what I needed to order. Thanks for the tip Roger and thanks M&P for a great service. I'll let you all know when it's finished.


Nice one Allen....M&P are a great (but probably unknown to most people) source of clock parts. I look forward to seeing some pics of the work in progress.

.....and if you want to know how to upload some pics, have a look here.....a couple of vids I made earlier this year using Photobucket....(you need to use a photo hosting site to post pics here)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, Allen....got timed out by the 15 minute edit period...you need to post your pics to a hosting site such as PhotoBucket (which most of us use...its free, or Flickr)...then you download them back to the Watch Forum....I know it sounds complicated, but it's really easy....just follow my vids...open them full screen...I can upload, then download a pic in a few seconds now. Looking forward to some seriously nice restoration. Good luck! Rog.


----------

